# Vòng đeo tay cho hồ bơi



## inanminhnguyen (23 Tháng năm 2022)

*1.Giấy tyvek là gì ?*

- Tyvek là nhãn hiệu được đăng ký của một loại vật liệu màng làm từ 100% sợi polyethylene siêu mịn mật độ cao (HDPE) được chế tạo bởi công nghệ đặc biệt của tập đoàn DuPont, các sợi được gắn với nhau bởi tác động cơ-nhiệt, không dùng hoá chất.
- Tyvek kết hợp các ưu điểm nổi trội của 3 loại vật liệu khác nhau là giấy, vải và film tổng hợp, rất lý tưởng cho rất nhiều ứng dụng, khi mà các đòi hỏi về trọng lượng nhẹ, linh hoạt và dễ gia công xử lý, độ bền cơ học, độ bền với hoá chất, độ bền với thời tiết, ngăn chất lỏng nhưng không ngăn chất khí là các yếu tố cần thiết. Trong 40 năm nay, trên thế giới chưa có vật liệu nào ngoài Tyvek có các ưu điểm hội tụ như vậy.

* Tyvek với những ưu điểm đặc biệt :
- Tyvek rất bền cơ học, rất dai, rất khó rách, không bị sờn, không bị xơ.
- Tyvek không thấm nước, chịu được hầu hết các hoá chất, chịu được tác động của tia UV trong thời gian dài.
- Tyvek ngăn bụi, chất lỏng nhưng để cho chất khí đi qua được (thở được) .
- Tyvek rất nhẹ, mềm, dễ gia công, chế tác (dán, may, cắt, ghim, dập, dùi lỗ, v.v).
- Tyvek có màu trắng, bề mặt nhẵn mịn hoặc hơi sần tuỳ loại .

- Tyvek không gây ngưng tụ hơi nước, không bị ẩm mốc, có độ pH trung tính, không độc, không gây dị ứng, có thể tiếp xúc với da người hoặc thực phẩm mà không gây hại gì.
- Tyvek hội tụ các ưu điểm của giấy, vải và film: mềm, nhẹ, dễ gia công, dễ in ấn, dễ may, cắt, dán, rất bền cơ học, không xơ, không rách,


*2. Vòng tay tyvek là gì ?

Vòng đeo tay tyvek* là một loại dây đeo ở cổ tay được làm từ giấy tyvek.

*3.Tại sao phải dùng vòng tay giấy tyvek ?*



Với những ưu điểm nổi bật của giấy Tyvek

Không làm phiền khách hàng.

Không mất khách hàng

Không bị nhàu nát như vé giấy, dùng được lâu hơn decal ,sticker.

Tính Thẩm mỹ cao.

Dùng được lâu : trong 1-2 ngày

Dễ quản lý giám sát, trong tầm mắt (nhìn vào tay là đã biết khách hàng nào ).

Chia khu theo số thứ tự hay màu sắc khác nhau .

PR thương hiệu cho khách hàng : Buffet, khu vui chơi, sự kiện, event, bệnh viện….

Chi phí thấp.

Cắt hình theo yêu cầu

Giao hàng trong ngày

Đa dạng mẫu mã .

*4. Kích thước vòng đeo tay cho hồ bơi :*

+ Trẻ em : (1.5 x 20) cm, (1.5x17) cm, (2x17) cm hoặc (2x20) cm …

+ Người lớn : (2x23) cm, (2x25) cm, (2.5x25) cm. . . .

+ Tùy chỉnh : theo yêu cầu dùng của người dùng

*5. Ứng dụng vòng tay tyvek*



Trong sự kiện : phân biệt khách hàng, thành viên, ban tổ chức, nhân viên …

Trong hồ bơi : phân biệt khách hàng có tham gia, có đóng phí, thành viên các loại .

Trong phòng gym : : phân biệt khách hàng có tham gia,thành viên thực tập, có đóng phí, thành viên các loại .

Trong buffet : vòng tay giấy cho buffet phân biệt khách hàng, theo khu, theo set ..

Trong khu vui chơi : vòng tay giấy cho vui chơi phân biệt khách hàng, theo khu,

Trong khu nghĩ dưỡng : khách phòng nào, khu nào, có hồ bơi, có set ăn sáng ăn trưa ăn tối …

Trong bệnh viện : nhận dạng bệnh nhân, nhận dạng mẹ và bé, phân biệt bênh nhân và người nhà,khoa nào …

Thanh toán trực tiếp cho sự kiện : dùng chip RFID thanh toán trực tuyến cho khách hàng.

Dùng mã qr code, barcode thay vé vào cổng.

Và còn nhiều ứng dụng nữa của vòng tay .



*6. Giới thiệu Minh Nguyễn*

Minh Nguyễn là xưởng sản xuất vòng tay giấy các loại : vòng tay giấy tyvek, vòng tay giấy nhựa, vòng tay vải, vòng tay nhựa, vòng tay nút bấm, vòng tay nút rút … cho bệnh viện, khu vui chơi, buffet, hồ bơi, nhà hàng, khách sạn, khu nghỉ dưỡng, thăm đất cho bất động sản …. Với chu trình sản xuất khép kín : vật tư, sản xuất, gia công ,thành phẩm, báo giá, thiết kế, giao hàng , _all in one_. Minh Nguyễn đảm bảo giá cả và chất lượng sản phẩm khi sản phẩm đến khách hàng .

Giá cả ?

Giá cả luôn thấp nhấp so với thi trường

Chất lượng .

Chất lượng sản phẩm được Minh Nguyễn đặt ra ngay từ đầu.

*7. Tại sao chọn Minh Nguyễn :*

+ Minh Nguyễn xưởng sản xuất riêng của mình.

+ Sản xuất trực tiếp với tiêu chí “:uy tín – chất lượng- trách nhiệm – chuyên nghiệp đến con số 1”.

+ Đa dạng chất liệu : giấy tyvek, giấy ECO, vải, cao su, da …

+ Thành phẩm đa dạng : keo dính, nút bấm, nút rút, ép nhũ vàng bạc, phản quang, 7 màu ..

+ Thành viên : giảm giá 10% so với đơn giá lần đầu .

+ Ứng dụng CNTT vào trong sản xuất và quản lý .

+ Minh Nguyễn có văn phòng tại : Hà Nội, Hồ Chí Minh, Đà Nẵng

+ Máy móc hiện đại : máy in HP Indigo, máy đóng số, máy đóng qr code barcode biến đổi theo yêu cầu, máy cắt theo hình.

+ Free giao hàng toàn quốc với đơn hàng trên 1 triệu.

+ Hổ trợ thiết kế, tư vấn nhiệt tình và tận tâm.

+ Minh Nguyễn có gửi nhận gửi hàng đi nước ngoài .

* Minh Nguyễn xin cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã quan tâm đến các sản phẩm của Minh Nguyễn.


----------



## inanminhnguyen (18 Tháng chín 2022)

Minh Nguyễn cung cấp vòng đeo tay cho hồ bơi, khu vui chơi, buffet, sự kiện, bệnh viện .


----------



## inanminhnguyen (19 Tháng chín 2022)

Minh Nguyễn cung cấp vòng đeo tay cho hồ bơi, khu vui chơi, buffet, sự kiện, bệnh viện ...


----------



## buithisu (11 Tháng mười 2022)

giấy này có đắt ko


----------

